# The Basjes Huis Brothers: Ike (V, KKL1). Kastle (VP)



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

We took the Basjes Huis brothers to their first conformation show this past weekend. 

On Saturday, Falon's Kastle earned the top rating available for his age: VP1!

In case you can't tell ... it was a windy day 









Kastle looking good as usual









Hi, Trophy boy









A few hours later, Ike showed in the Male working Class 24+ months and received a V rating.

Ike wasn't sure what was going on in the ring but he had fun anyway 









On Sunday, Ike did his breed survey (bitework and standing exam) and scored a top rating of KKL1.

Pre-bitework heeling









THIS Ike knows how to do.









Hi, I'm Ike. This is how I guard.









SV judge Johannes Grewes's comment for Ike's breed survey:_ "Large, medium strong. Very good pigment. Strong head. Very good expression. High wither. Firm and straight back. Croup is short and steep. Good chest proportions. Good angulation in front and very good angulation in rear. Steps straight in front and rear and demonstrates powerful gaits with good front reach and effective rear drive. Sure temperament. TSB pronounced. Does out. Special comment: Dog shows a lot of drive. Breeding recommendation: recommended to improve and stabilize working abilities especially in the TSB complex""_

The brothers did well  We're really pleased with them. And, of course, we are quite happy for their breeder.

VP1 Kastle van het Basjes Huis, STAR









V Ike van het Basjes Huis, IPO1, OFA Hips Good, Elbows Normal 









All photos by Lies. Her Pan did fantastic as well, earing the highest rating for his age group: SG!!! But I leave it to her to make that post


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! I love those boys!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations!! One of my favorite videos is "Petting Ike"..remember when!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congrats to you guys!!! Ike is one handsome dude!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats to all!! What great looking boys!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Excellent work Jason n Falon! big congrats.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That's great news!! Congratz to the both of you. Thank you for sharing pictures too. I'm so happy for you both! Yippie!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations! They are both stunning, and the judge's comments about Ike are awesome!! Since I have such an infatuation with sables right now, all I can say about Kastle is:

*SWOON!!!!!!!!!!!*Seriously..... be still, my beating heart!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding and congratulations to all!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

It was a great weekend for Jason, Falon and Lies!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, congrats!! Ike, you never fail to impress no matter where you go, or what you do. Very nice survey comments. Fantastic that the judge singled out his stable temperament and impressive drives. 

Kastle is just too handsome and cute with those ear floofies - I've always liked his open and happy expression - way to go guys!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks! We had a great time visiting the land of Red and Black  

Thank you to Lies for (1) talking me into going, (2) making sure my paperwork was in order, (3) guiding me through the weekend, and (4) taking such great pics of Ike and Kas.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to all of you!

Is it weird that I am so proud of the dogs (and you guys?!)!!

Great work! 

Oh, and Jason - please keep me updated with Ike's litter announcements....  You know I like the crazy ones!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations Ike and Kastle! You rock!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Liz, if we breed Ike, I'll definitely let you now if I see one that reminds me of him when he was a pup ... because I'm sure as heck not keeping that one! One Ike at time is plenty for me!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Excellent. NOW can we get in line for Ike spawn... er, cute little Ikelets? Although I'm not quite sure if the world is ready for them yet :wild:

Very heartfelt congratulations, though!! You all deserve that and so much more, I remember the first videos and photos I ever saw of Ike. Still a little smidgen, and then coming out of the crate at the airport, emerging as a land shark from the get go. I'm a big fan of the Basjes Huis Brothers.

Looking forward to following Ike and Kastle both in their success


----------

